

Common Actions on Messages in a Queue - paddyforan
http://blog.iron.io/2013/01/common-actions-on-messages-in-queue.html

======
nzadrozny
I like the "back to basics" approach of these kinds of blog posts. My apps use
Resque for fairly basic queuing behavior, and it's always nice to read
something like this to refresh my imagination about what's possible in a good
queue system, and think outside the box that is my code.

If IronMQ was easier to hot-swap as a Resque back-end (or job processor like
Sidekiq, if I understand it correctly) then I'd be more strongly tempted to
jump over for some of its smarter queueing features that I haven't gotten
around to rolling in to my own Resque setup.

------
jpsilvashy2
We needed something like this years ago when I was at Charles Schwab, we had
like 3 different engineering groups that all wanted to use their own stack. At
the time we were stuck having to all integrate with ONE of the groups SOAP
API's, a message queue like this could have helped by providing a common
protocol for all of us to pass our messages around.

